# Flavoring for cheese



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I saw a post about using the press on the simple vinegar cheese to make a slicing cheese. I don't have a second fridge to use to make standard hard cheese, so I'd love to use this as a replacement. 

Does anyone have a recipe to make the cheese taste similar to cheddar? I thought of the powders used on popcorn, but they are filled with salt. 

Any recipes of any flavors are appreciated


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

unfortunately one can't just add flavorings to a cheese product and have it come out the same as another.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Its my recollection (from many, many years ago) that the flavor comes from the culture used to make the cheese so if you don't use the proper culture, the cheese won't have the proper flavor.


----------

